# WWII comes alive



## Woodsman (Jul 16, 2017)

This just made my photography year.  This week this wonderful old war bird has been in Peterborough for tours as part of the Canada 150 celebrations.  It is up from a US museum group and only one of just a few B17 Flying Fortresses still flying.  This weekend they are taking people on 25 minute rides (big bucks and tickets sold out in minutes a few months ago).   I was out with the pup this morning and for some reason put the Lumix P&S in my pocket and am I ever glad I did.  I heard the engines coming up the lake and knew what it had to be so I waited on the yard and he went right over the house on his circle back to the airport about 20 miles away.  What a sound, I cannot imagine what it would be like to hear these in large groups during the war.  What an honor to see. 




20170716 B17 Flying Over The House 1 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr




20170716 B17 Flying Over The House 2 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice ones.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 16, 2017)

i can't read the nose art, is it Aluminum Overcast?

They are magnificent airplanes and I'm glad there are still a few flying.  I went through a B-29 last month and it's one of only two left in the world in flying condition.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 16, 2017)

SCraig said:


> i can't read the nose art, is it Aluminum Overcast?
> 
> They are magnificent airplanes and I'm glad there are still a few flying.  I went through a B-29 last month and it's one of only two left in the world in flying condition.




Sentimental Journey out of Arizona


----------



## SCraig (Jul 16, 2017)

Woodsman said:


> Sentimental Journey out of Arizona


I knew I'd seen that nose art pattern somewhere, I just couldn't read it.  Sentimental Journey is based at the Commemorative Air Force's Airbase Arizona in Mesa, AZ.  I visited it in February and Sentimental Journey was parked on the ramp.  There are a few up-close and personal shots on my web site Here.


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 17, 2017)

B17's are indeed majestic birds. For the last couple of years we've got to see the 'Sally B' (The only one flying in Europe IIRC) at our local airshow. The finale of her routine is particularly photogenic IMO.



Flying Fortress - Sally B by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2017)

Great sight! Glad you shared these with us.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow, what a stellar aircraft.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 17, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 19, 2017)

You look up and your heart stops beating for a second. 

The lighting of #1 is wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 19, 2017)

The first one looks like it could be an archived photo from the 40's.


----------

